# Too Good To Be True?



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi guys Im another newbie  looking to move into GTR land. 
Im hoping to graduate from my 200sx onto an R33 GTR. Ive been wanting one since about 1996 and am now just about in a position to get one (well convinced myself I can afford it  ) Ive been reading everything I could about them for years and think I have some Idea. But Ive seen one which seems to good to be true and am lookin for advice. Whats a realistic price for a 1997 R33 GTR with 50000miles from a dealer. I know prices vary a lot but a rough guide would be helpful. Its quite scary goin from always wanting one to buying one.
Cheers!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Should be around £16,000 - £19,000 at a guess. Although you cannot currently import GTR's from 1997 on.

Ant.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

The cars already in the country has been since 1999 I beleive but price is £15000. I wasn't planning to get one just yet but seeing this has got me going as Im wanting a late revision R33 and I know about the new import rules. The car is "totally standard" Im going to have to travel about 400 miles to see it so Im abit nervous


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Seems very cheap!
T


----------



## craigiusmaximus (Jun 9, 2004)

So what was the difference in the revised model?????

And do all the R33 come H.I.D lights as standard????


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

*model differences*

I believe difference's are:
Different front splitter + nismo vents for intercooler.
HID head lights.
Slightly different interior spec.
Revised chassis with more reinforcment to make it stiffer.

If anyone knows otherwise or can confirm please comment as all my knowledge is second hand ie from books mags etc


----------



## craigiusmaximus (Jun 9, 2004)

So should i look for a GTR33 from 1997 onwards to get these features then?


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Think so but as we are as new as each other on this forum it might be worth a second opinion


----------



## craigiusmaximus (Jun 9, 2004)

So anyone else on here with a bit more experience able to tell me please?


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah buy another model


----------



## frosted (Jun 11, 2004)

£15000 is cheap?????

seems about right for a car with 50k miles on it. thats what u would sell at.

regards

frosted


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

The later model has a rear wiper too


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

*History*

Ok just been told by dealer that the car in question has some service reciepts but no real history and also no import documents are available. 
Am I correct in thinking this is a very bad sign and I should leave it?  
I would be grateful for your thoughts.


----------

